# St Crispin’s Asylum water tower – Northampton – August 2015



## mockney reject (Nov 2, 2015)

_
History _

Established in 1876 as the Berrywood Asylum, St Crispin's was a large psychiatric hospital on the outskirts of Duston village in Northampton. It closed in 1995 and its grounds and the surrounding area have been slowly redeveloped to include a new psychiatric hospital, residential housing, a large self-contained retirement village, a primary school and a local centre of shops and offices.

_The Explore
_
I visited St Crispin’s with a mate at the end of a loooong day of exploring, pretty much a what else is in this area…. I’m glad we did as it’s a pretty stunning looking building that had fallen into a very sad state of ruin. We pretty much ignored the main buildings and went after the tower. As it may be aware to some of you we both love a climb and especially a water tower. This was the second of the day, the first being the one at Bass Maltings in Sleaford. 

After getting up onto the ladder after carefully stepping around the very sketchy floor on the first floor we headed up the ladder. At one point you are plunged into complete darkness for about 30 foot inside a tube, I would recommend at least a head torch if your planning this one as I might as well have had my eyes shut for this part.

Hope you enjoy the few pics I took. The view from the top was amazing!!!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice report. Somewhere I must visit one day


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 2, 2015)

Good report. What makes this one different is you've taken shots from above, that way we can see how far the dereliction has gone.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice one, I like that!


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 3, 2015)

It's worth visiting just for the views from the tower


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 5, 2015)

Your tower shots are splendid.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 5, 2015)

Excellent photos


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2015)

What an awesome view of such a beautiful building. 
Excellent work, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Nov 6, 2015)

With bonus bell and bird. Epic. Loving that.


----------

